# What summer concerts are y'all going to?



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Music festival season and all here in Canada. Anyone going to see anything good?

Here's my concert going schedule for now...

Calgary Jazz Fest (next week): Maceo Parker, Pink Martini

Calgary Folk Fest: Sonny Landreth, Aimee Mann, Calexico, Abigail Washburn and Bela Fleck, Conor Oberst, Ani DiFranco, and about 50 other bands.

Also going to see Black Crowes, Little Feat, Santana, Dave Stewart, and Drive By Truckers.

How's about you?

Pete


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

did Iron maiden last week and so far on the plate for this summer is Judas Priest and Motley Crue, not sure what else is on the plate.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

The Cure last month... Zappa Plays Zappa and Judas Priest are the line up for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

dr_iggi said:


> The Cure last month... Zappa Plays Zappa and Judas Priest are the line up for the rest of the summer.



I'm pissed that I missed ZPZ when they were here last fall. Dweez' is doing his papa right from what I hear.

On the other hand there are these guys: http://www.thegrandmothers.com/ playing here in a couple weeks which would be cool, but I think it is the same night as Drive By Truckers. I'm not sure if I can be in two places at once. 



Pete


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll be at the Riff Raff Jam this Saturday. sdsre


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Tragically Hip in Belleville this weekend (friends & family section)
Black Crowes at Massey Hall (5th row)
Return to Forever (3rd row)

Don't have many - but I've been having some fantastic luck getting seats up close lately.

Black Crowes is the one I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We currently have tickets for Rush,The Eagles, Steely Dan and Boston.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I'm pissed that I missed ZPZ when they were here last fall. Dweez' is doing his papa right from what I hear.
> 
> 
> Pete


Now I'm pissed I missed it as well! Didn't even know they came here. Was Vai with him when they were here?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Now I'm pissed I missed it as well! Didn't even know they came here. Was Vai with him when they were here?


Vai is not out with them this time around. At least not to date.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I have my tickets for Radiohead, I'm lookin' for some tickets for Coldplay, my girlfriend really wants to see them. I'll go to Trembland blues festival for Johnny Winter...don't know for the other nights yet!


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm seeing Robben Ford and Martin Taylor (not together!) this week.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Martin Talor too! Pierre Bensusan and Gareth Pearson are on my list as well as Jordan Officer


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got my Colin James tickets already for September :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

I wanna see:

John Scofield
Marcus Miller
Mogwai
Rush
Boris
The Metal Masters Tour: Heaven and Hell(Sabbath w/ Dio), Judas Priest, Motorhead, Testament
Nine Inch Nails
Yes
Rock The Bells: A tribe called Quest, Nas, Mos Def, De la soul, etc.


That's all i can think of at the moment. don't know how many i'll actually end up seeing


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I wish the Eagles were playing out west!
-Mikey


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Zed Zed Top...Aug 24th......


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Tarl,

Is that a canadian cover band? LOL. Finally someone who knows the correct pronunciation.

Almost forgot, Mark (Dire Striats) Knopfler in a week or two. Simply the best in my opinion.

Regards,


----------

